# Rat fantasies!



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

I want to hear your rat fantasies! Here are some of mine that I think most people will agree with:

-Rats will live longer and healthier lives! At least 10 years, a lifespan comparable to a rabbit, or maybe even a dog (12?), cat (20??), or large tortoise/some parrots (100+???!)

-Healthier, no longer little URI prone, antibiotic guzzling little tumor factories. And will only start having chronic issues during old age (if any).

-All rats will be little squishes and love snuggling and playing with their humans! Even if they act like a cat and want to only snuggle on their terms, it would still be nice since not all rats like cuddling.

-Bigger rats! Nice huggable sizes so we don't have to worry as much about them being fragile (though their current size is still lovely). Maybe around 5-20lbs of snuggliness.

-WE can shrink! Has anyone else ever felt envious seeing their babies all snuggled up in a cozy rat pile sleeping so adorably and wanted to snuggle up with them? Yeah, that. It'd be nice to be rat-sized on demand and be part of the sleepy snuggly rat pile.


What are some of your rat fantasies that you would love to come true? Please share!


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

My rat fantasy is not to be allergic to them!


----------



## Jess <3 (Jan 23, 2014)

Kitterpuss said:


> My rat fantasy is not to be allergic to them!


Exactly what i was going to say!  

Other than the obvious; Rats living longer, healthier lives (no URI's or myco or tumours), i do have a fantasy where i win the lottery and open up a huge rat rescue. I take in every neglected/abused rat ever. The cages are GIGANTIC and i have an infinite supply of treats, toys and hammocks and the entire place is rat proof so they can run free! (Who knows? Fingers crossed right?  )


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

I want a room sized rat cage that I can walk into and hang out with my rats. There would be fake trees for them to climb, places where the bedding is deep enough for them to burrow, and it would just be huge and awesome.

Slightly bigger rats would also be cool. Like the size of my teacup poodle, about 3-5 pounds.

Less tumors... (three of my four first female rats got tumors, two passed away last month and one is just now growing a small one...)


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Here is my fantasy: Rats that are not susceptible to viruses and diseases. They gain a little protective bubble so you can take them outside and nothing can ever hurt them. Rats are now irresistible cuddle buddies to all other humans and animals. Snakes won't eat them, cats won't kill them, humans won't hurt them. Rats now rule the world and we are their cheerios sacrificing slaves!


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

I suppose I'd share in all of your fantasies and add perhaps just one more day, or perhaps another week with my fury friends already beyond the rainbow bridge.

Not that there was anything left unsaid or undone... I'd just play a little bit longer and by chance sneak in one more skitch or another big squishy hug if nothing else.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Rat Daddy said:


> I suppose I'd share in all of your fantasies and add perhaps just one more day, or perhaps another week with my fury friends already beyond the rainbow bridge.
> 
> Not that there was anything left unsaid or undone... I'd just play a little bit longer and by chance sneak in one more skitch or another big squishy hug if nothing else.


I agree wholeheartedly with this. 

I would love to be able to talk with them and them talk back.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I wish I had a bat detector and could hear my rats talk to one another, atop wishing for longer healthier lives and a way to have a walk in cage.


----------



## Pandorascaisse (Mar 12, 2014)

I wish I could clip their nails. I'm getting really worried about it... but they're too squirmy for it and I'm too scared for it.

I wish I could understand them better.


----------



## madsnake (Aug 24, 2014)

Jess <3 said:


> Exactly what i was going to say!
> 
> Other than the obvious; Rats living longer, healthier lives (no URI's or myco or tumours), i do have a fantasy where i win the lottery and open up a huge rat rescue. I take in every neglected/abused rat ever. The cages are GIGANTIC and i have an infinite supply of treats, toys and hammocks and the entire place is rat proof so they can run free! (Who knows? Fingers crossed right?  )


 I've had a dream just like that!!


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Ooh, I really like all your ideas. 

I think the communication one is grea, I forgot about that one. 

It'd be wonderful if they were not feeling well and could tell us what hurts or what's wrong so we could help them quicker. Also so they can tell us what their favorite treats are and what they like doing for fun. Most of all, I'd want to be able to explain to my two megacolon rats why I have to do the uncomfortable, odd procedures on them occasionally, and tummy rubs and poop expressions multiple times a day. They dont' seem to mind all this anymore, but most of all, I want to explain to Charlie why I need to sometimes give him metacam since he thinks I'm torturing him and I have to forcefeed it despite all the mix ins and flavor hiders I try. He screams and screetches horribly as if I was trying to saw off his foot! Then he drools it all out and non stop rubs his face on things to wipe it off and then just looks miserable for a while after. I feel terrible, I wish I could just explain to him what it is and why he has to take it!

I also wish I could ask Bijou how old she is and what her life was like growing up before I took her home. I also suspect that the father of her babies is probably a brother.


----------



## Ratpax (Aug 24, 2014)

I wish the instant reaction, upon telling most folks you have pet rats, was "Oh, how cool! They are such neat animals," rather than what it actually usually is.


----------



## ponderosa (Oct 13, 2014)

Ratpax, I'd like to take away the "Eeeewww!" shrieks and ignorance too. I'm new to having rats and it's already starting to get annoying, knowing that if I had hamsters instead, all I'd get is, "Awww, how cute." When hamsters are less intelligent than rats and a bit grosser from what I remember of them as a child. 

Another fantasy I have? That it would be easier to find rats who were properly handled and socialized as babies and are used to humans when they get to new homes. I've gathered that it is only easy to find breeders who do this in certain cities/areas. I've had my rats for about a month and they're still scared of us, and though some progress has been made, it's getting kind of frustrating and disheartening. I don't remember hamsters being quite this fearful and hard to socialize, even ones that came from pet shops. Maybe it's because they were feeders... maybe this is typical... I don't know. I guess I just need to be patient. But it would be nice to not deal with seeing them run from me.


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

I would like to have a huge rat fund, so things like spaying and neutering 15 rats would be no big deal. I'd also like to see zeuterin which is being used on dogs locally would be made for rats, since it was originally tested on them anyways. (for those that don't know what that is-non surgery neuter. basically zinc and arginine mix that is injected into each testicle. So far way way less complications than surgery, and much cheaper)


----------



## LittleBird (Jun 22, 2014)

nanashi7 said:


> I wish I had a bat detector and could hear my rats talk to one another, atop wishing for longer healthier lives and a way to have a walk in cage.


They have them on Amazon for about $39.99!! I've thought about getting one myself!


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

ponderosa said:


> I don't remember hamsters being quite this fearful and hard to socialize, even ones that came from pet shops. Maybe it's because they were feeders... maybe this is typical... I don't know. I guess I just need to be patient. But it would be nice to not deal with seeing them run from me.


 I wonder if the reason rats seem more fearful than hamsters is because of their intelligence. They have more complex minds, they understand more and therefore they know there is more to fear.


----------



## Dan203 (Jul 10, 2014)

I'm with you on the longer lives. When my wife decided she wanted a pet I convinced her to get rats specifically because they have short lives and wouldn't be as much of a comitment. (She wanted guinea pigs, which live 8-10 years) Now that we have them and I love them so much I hate that they have such short lives. Just the thought of them passing so soon chokes me up a bit.


----------



## Ratpax (Aug 24, 2014)

ponderosa said:


> Ratpax, I'd like to take away the "Eeeewww!" shrieks and ignorance too. I'm new to having rats and it's already starting to get annoying, knowing that if I had hamsters instead, all I'd get is, "Awww, how cute." When hamsters are less intelligent than rats and a bit grosser from what I remember of them as a child.
> 
> Another fantasy I have? That it would be easier to find rats who were properly handled and socialized as babies and are used to humans when they get to new homes. I've gathered that it is only easy to find breeders who do this in certain cities/areas. I've had my rats for about a month and they're still scared of us, and though some progress has been made, it's getting kind of frustrating and disheartening. I don't remember hamsters being quite this fearful and hard to socialize, even ones that came from pet shops. Maybe it's because they were feeders... maybe this is typical... I don't know. I guess I just need to be patient. But it would be nice to not deal with seeing them run from me.


And that face! You know, the "Ewww, ick" face most folks make when you tell them.

I wonder what those people say to themselves, in their own minds, that makes it socially okay for them to do that?

It seems like that is "okay" with reptiles and rats mostly.

Don't see too many folks screw up their face that way, if being told of a puppy, a kitten, or a parakeet.

Ah well, humans.

On your ratties being fearful, just keep on with it. The trust will come, if you are consistent.

I am new to rats, too, and remember that feeling of being disheartened, very well. 

Somewhere in their second month here, things just seemed to click. All the consistent, kind handling I'd done with them, the handing out of treats that got ignored, due to their fear...all that suddenly didn't matter, because they SAW that The Hand was what delivered those yummy treats, and they would go back that night and eat them.

One day, Ara just leaped from her cage shelf and sat on my shoulder. She ran around on me. She sought me out. When she escaped from her play area one day, she just let me find her and pick her up--she trusted me, clearly.

It took her sister, Ahmi, about another week or so, but then she was leaping on my shoulder, as well. They come to me for safety now, as often or more so, than they seek out their hideys.

It's a great feeling--something about having to work so hard for it makes it even more special.

I'm not saying yours will take the same amount of time, or more, or less--I don't know how long you've been working with them--but keep in mind my two girls had been badly mishandled in a home with a little girl and her friends chasing them around and frightening them, so we had more to overcome than just bad socialization.

The newer little girl, Juniper, who was sold and returned to a pet store, and was only in that home for a few days--she wasn't as scared, and I suspect that the dynamics of more than two rats also helped. When one is out getting special attention and socializing, there is still a buddy for the other scared one--nobody has to be left alone for any amount of time.

To sum up--it will be fine, just keep working with them.


----------



## dakotah999 (Aug 25, 2014)

there balls to be smaller so people don't go "wwww your touching his balls"


----------



## samandeggs (Nov 7, 2014)

I use a small nail file on my girls, they can squirm all they want and it only makes the job easier, plus they like to nibble on it. It doesn't help much to make them short but it can certainly make them less sharp so they don't hurt you or poke their own eyes out


----------

